

The Precise (and Narrow) Limits on U.S. Economic Espionage - foobarqux
http://www.lawfareblog.com/2015/03/the-precise-and-narrow-limits-on-u-s-economic-espionage/

======
bediger4000
You need to know that the author of the article, Jack Goldsmith, has something
of a history: _Professor Goldsmith served as Assistant Attorney General,
Office of Legal Counsel from 2003-2004, and Special Counsel to the Department
of Defense from 2002-2003._

That is, Goldsmith has a reason to minimize the impact of any news about
economic espionage, especially any such done by US DoD agencies. My commentary
here seems like an ad hominem attack, but I don't see how those of us without
many security clearances can believe anyone who used to have very advanced
clearances.

Further, we now have some apologetics about US economic espionage. At first,
the NSA (which the GCSB almost certainly gave this information to) didn't do
economic espionage, not like those dirty russkies and chinese. Now, whoops,
the NSA does do economic espionage, but it's the good kind, not the dirty
kind.

How long until Greenwald and company get to the good parts of the Snowden
docs, the ones where US citizens on US soil are targeted for surveillance
solely on their obviously First-Amendment-protected views about, say,
surveillance? How long before we find that political contests are meddled in
at the state and local levels, inside the US?

Also, how long until the technology involved in NSA dragnet surveillance gets
used to protect "intellectual property"? That's the end game, without a doubt.

